# Frühjahrstraining am 29.03.08 in Rauenberg - Wer kommt?



## Schevron (3. März 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen wer von euch alles zum Frühjahrstraining zu uns nach Rauenberg kommt?
Ich bin auf jeden dabei. Wäre cool wenn richtig viele dabei wären.
Termin ist der 29te März.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. März 2008)

ikke......das wird wieder top hoffe ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (3. März 2008)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei, mal sehen ob ich es einrichten kann.


----------



## Scrat (4. März 2008)

Jo.

Weiße oder schwarz-weiße Spur 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## florianwagner (4. März 2008)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Rheingauer (4. März 2008)

Keine Frage, bin auch dabei ! 


Basti.


----------



## hopmonkey (4. März 2008)

Werd an dem Tag zufällig 28. Wer schenkt mir ne mitfahrgelegenheit ?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (4. März 2008)

Zur Info:

Das Frühjahrstraining ist das offizielle Frühjahrstraining für die SDM und nicht die Wiederholung des Events mit Jan Göhrig und Marco Hössel vom letzten Jahr. Hierfür wird noch ein separater Termin gesucht.

Das Training läuft so ab, dass die Fahrer in Gruppen eingeteilt werden und mit einem erfahrenen Instruktor (u.a. Thomas Mrohs, Sebo, Martin Engelhardt usw.) den ganzen Tag über trainieren. Die Gruppen werden nach Schwierigkeitsgrad eingeteilt.

Natürlich ist jeder herzlich willkommen der kommen möchte. Egal ob er an der SDM teilnimmt oder nicht. Sicher kann man auch einfach frei trainieren, wobei dann die Instruktoren mit Ihren Gruppen im Zweifel "Vorfahrt" bei der Sektionswahl hätten.

Organisator des sportlichen Teils ist Christel Mossemann vom MSC Schatthausen in Ihrer Funktion als Landes-Fachwartin (ohjee, hoffentlich hab ich das nicht falsch benannt  - aber ich glaube sie liest nicht mit  )

Das Bike-Action-Team stellt das Gelände und organisiert die (inzwischen legendäre  ) Bewirtung im Vereinsheim unserer Nachbarn etc.

Wie an anderer Stelle schon mit Bildern dokumentiert, laufen die Vorbereitungen auf Hochtouren, so dass hoffentlich ein anspruchsvolles Gelände bereit steht.


----------



## bike-show.de (4. März 2008)

bin da!


----------



## ravyGER (8. März 2008)

also wenn es klappt kommen noch mal 2 dazu


----------



## boss81 (9. März 2008)

werd mit acapulco und zehn sexy krankenschwestern antanzen.. 
see u


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (16. März 2008)

*ACHTUNG:*
*Es wird doch eine Anmeldung verlangt:*
*Link ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4575915&postcount=31*


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. März 2008)

Wer nicht am Frühjahrstraining teilnehmen aber einfach so zum fahren kommen will, braucht diese Anmeldung nicht unbedingt abzusenden.

Von der Planung her wäre es sinnvoll wenn wir ungefähr wissen wieviele Leute kommen. Für diesen Zweck kann man sich auch hier im Thread eintragen oder eine mail an RStofer[ät]bike-action-team.de senden.

Aber bitte nicht doppelt und dreifach. Also entweder bei mir, oder bei Christel oder hier im Thread.


----------



## Rheingauer (17. März 2008)

mhm, zu spät. Ich bin jetzt doppelt in eurer Planung drin.  Hatte der Frau Oswald-... schon gestern Abend eine Mail geschickt.



gruß
Basti..


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (17. März 2008)

Dann 2x essen 2x drinken und 2x soviel fahren wie die anderen!


----------



## florianwagner (17. März 2008)

also wie gesagt, ich komme auch und werde grün mitfahren.


----------



## AcaPulco (18. März 2008)

Es gibt da spuren? Dann will ich rot fahren... aber net unbedingt mit Trainer. Die kann man doch sicher auch mal so befahren... hoff ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. März 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Es gibt da spuren? Dann will ich rot fahren... aber net unbedingt mit Trainer. Die kann man doch sicher auch mal so befahren... hoff ich.



wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (18. März 2008)

@AcaPulco:

Wir haben keine Sektionen abgesteckt.

So fahren geht, Schwierigkeitsgrad rote Spur ist ausreichend vorhanden.


----------



## AcaPulco (18. März 2008)

Speedy, maul! =P

R.Stofer:
Alles klar, danke! Freu mich trotzdem fett drauf. Könnt ja noch bisschen abstecken, wenn euch langweilig ist. Ich fahr gerne, was man mir vorsetzt, muss ich nicht selbst denken.


----------



## speedy_j (18. März 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Speedy, maul! =P



siehste, brauchst mich doch!


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2008)

Ich werde warscheinlich auch vorbei kommen und als einzigster die Frammersbacher-Crew vertreten.

MFG


----------



## Kinimod (22. März 2008)

Ich reserviere  mir hiermit eine von den neuen Röhren, die ich gestern schon mal antesten durfte .  Sind echt geil! 
@Ralf wirklich sehr gut gemacht .

Und es kommt noch nen anderer Trialer aus Darmstadt mit.

@Kermit sehr cool das Du doch kannst.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2008)

Ich hab mir gedacht: Rauenberg? - Lass ich mir nicht entgehen.

MFG


----------



## Schevron (26. März 2008)

hat jemand noch Coustl beläge über und würde mir die verkaufen? Ideal wenn derjenige auch am Frühjahrstraining kommen würde =)


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (27. März 2008)

Aufgrund einiger Anfragen hier nochmals die wichtigsten Infos für den Samstag.

Beginn Frühjahrstraining 10:00 Uhr
Ende Frühjahrstraining 17:00 Uhr

Freies Training für alle die nicht am Frühjahrstraining teilnehmen ist 10:00 Uhr bis open End. Bei Dunkelheit mit Licht.

Wer Sonntags auch noch trainieren möchte, kann das gerne tun.
Vielleicht am Samstag kurz bescheid sagen, weil jemand vom Verein anwesend sein muss.

Es gibt Mittagessen im Vereinsheim neben an, zudem Kaffee, Kuchen Getränke, kleine Snacks, das Übliche halt.

Die Anfahrt wird von der Autobahn aus ausgeschildert. Eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung ist auch auf www.bike-action-team.de zu finden.

Voranmeldung ist erwünscht, vor allem für das Mittagessen.
Wer sich bei der Christel angemeldet hat, braucht das hier oder bei mir nicht nochmals zu tun. Also am Besten keine doppelte Anmeldung.

Das Gelände ist überdacht, Wetter spielt also keine Rolle.

(Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt alles gestreift, was bisher angefragt wurde).

Ach ja, der Jan Göhrig kommt mit Stand Rädern und Teilen (dieses Mal richtig  )

Es gibt schon sehr viele Anmeldung (> 120). Das wird also eine Big F...... Partie, mindestens so toll wie beim letzten Mal.


----------



## florianwagner (28. März 2008)

ähh wann ist denn jetzt beginn? bei euch auf der seite seht:
Beginn des Trainings ist 11:00 Uhr.
???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. März 2008)

als wir kommen schon so früh. der frühe vogel fängt den wurm.


in der ausschreibung steht auch 10:00
vllt. ist 10:00 begrüßung und einteilung und um 11:00 is geplanter beginn


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (28. März 2008)

Besser spät als nie:

10:00 Uhr ist Beginn.

Die Angabe auf der BAT Homepage war falsch, bzw. veraltet.


----------



## biketrialer (30. März 2008)

hat echt spass gemacht


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. März 2008)

yo war der hammer


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (30. März 2008)

Ein paar Bilder sind im Media Unterforum.

Danke an alle für's kommen und mitmachen.
Die Stimmung war Super und es hat riesig Spaß gemacht, wenns auch ein bisschen eng war - aber vielleicht trägt genau das zur Stimmung bei.


----------



## KermitB4 (30. März 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

ich möchte mich nochmal recht herzlich bedanken, für den super Tag, den ich auf eurem Gelände hatte. Hat wirklich Spass gemacht und es war schön mal wieder alte Bekannte zu treffen.

Ein dickes Lob an die Sektionsbauer! Ihr habt wirklich ganze arbeit geleistet!

Bis hoffentlich bald


----------



## schmitti (30. März 2008)

War echt ne feine sache! Die relativ weite anfahrt hat sich gelohnt...
Gruß
simon


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. März 2008)

...ein sehr schöner Tag gewesen!

freu mich schon auf das (evtl.) Treffen im Sommer...


----------

